# Good value machine for 'advanced beginner'



## nick52 (Dec 28, 2011)

Hello coffee buffs,

I've been looking to buy an espresso machine for a while now and thought I'd take the plunge in the sales.

I used to work at Starbucks (bring on the laughs) so I have a pretty good idea of what I'm doing so don't need a machine for an absolute novice.

But being a student, I'm strapped for cash and don't want to pay any more than £170 which is the max. I don't want a 'pod' only machine like the Nespresso range.

I'll probably be using the machine once a day on average.

I've noticed the Gaggia Classic and Delonghi EC820.B are at good prices in the sales.

But I just wanted some opinions on a really decent, good value espresso machine (not cheap and cheerful)...

Thanks in advance


----------



## Monkey_Devil (Jul 11, 2011)

Gaggia classic. Reliable, easy to maintain, perfectly capable of awesome shots, huge amounts of resources and info available on this forum and elsewhere online.

very popular machine here.


----------



## xXDaedalusXx (Oct 24, 2011)

+1 for the classic, I'm selling mine due to upgrading and they are really good machines.

I would also stay away from Delonghi machines.

Chris


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

+1 for Classic.

I'd strongly advise buying a 2nd hand machine (~£100) then putting the rest of the money towards a decent grinder (~£130+) The Classic is built to last so you've got no worries buying 2nd hand as long as you look out for the tell tale signs of it being maintained right.


----------



## nick52 (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks all for your responses.

I have to say I'm a complete novice when it comes to grinders - I have a basic Krups one and thought that'd be good enough. Which good value grinders so you recommend?

As for the Classic, do you know of anywhere where I can get a reconditioned one? Also, during my research I've noticed what seems to be two versions of the Classic but don't notice any different model numbers. One seems to have a stainless steel steam wand, while the other one is plastic. Anyone know what this is about?

Thanks again


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

How did you find working at Starbucks? I once did a paper on the organisation as part of my masters, and would be interested in an employee's perception of the business.

What's your budget for a grinder?


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

Another here for the Classic. Purchased mine second hand about in July/August and haven't regretted it. As for grinders, I've got an Iberital MC2 (~£130 new and sometimes has offers at Happy Donkey) which is also very good and is the base stepless grinder (without modification) to go for. You could also go for the Gaggia MDF (often found on eBay) which is stepped but can be modified to be stepless. Baratza Virtuoso is also a good choice.

Is the grinder for Espresso only? This may influence your decision on the grinder.

The stainless steel steam wands are more than likely a modification from the Rancilio Silvia. These can be purchased from Happy Donkey and are a straight forward swap if you are lucky. Mine took a whole five minutes to swap out. But if you are unlucky you may need to hack a piece off the Gaggia wand to fit on to the replacement wand. I think Happy Donkey though are selling them as direct swap outs though so give them a call.

The difference is that the stainless steel wand is much better at creating microfoam for your lattes over the turbo-frother that comes as standard on the Gaggia Classic which just seems to make massive froth.


----------



## carpjunkie (Dec 26, 2011)

As I have just bought a new classic I can tell you it's not really worth getting a second hand one people are asking silly money and mine was only £165 delivered from comet


----------



## nick52 (Dec 28, 2011)

Yes if i get one new, it'll be from Comet - they've got a good deal on at the moment.

As for grinders, I've had a look at other threads on the site and people have been able to grind to a good espresso consistency on a 30-40 quid grinder. I know I'm sounding cheap, but am not in the position to spend a hundred quid on a machine and another 150 on a grinder at the moment (student life!).

I'm just a bit worried about getting a second hand machine - i've had a look and some people have been selling them on Gumtree for about 90 quid which is a good deal i guess.

To Mike:

I had a good time working at Starbucks - they're a good employer. And contrary to what some might think, they take their espresso making very seriously - I hate going to Bux now and some dozy/lazy Barista makes me the worst latte in the world... (usually lack of knowledge with regards to milk frothing!)


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

I picked one up for £80 plus £20 postage recently, so I guess it comes down to how much the extra £65 means to you. I do think £165 is a fantastic price and might tempt me if I was shopping around for a machine


----------



## Monkey_Devil (Jul 11, 2011)

Is the krups grinder a gvx2? I have one and reckon you'll struggle to get a consistent enough grind for espresso personally. I had it as a gift back when first getting into coffee and upgraded it within a month. Works ok for brewed coffee though.

Haven't tried using my porlex hand grinder for espresso, probably not accurate enough to dial in.


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

£165 is a great price and if all of the Happy Donkey steam wand upgrades stay as a retrofit so it is a straight swap out you can easily remove the Gaggia turbo-frother and put it to one side without having to cannibalise it bits with a hacksaw! Keeps your warranty in tact then!


----------



## nick52 (Dec 28, 2011)

Hello again folks,

So thanks to my dilly-dallying and indecisiveness, I missed the boat on the £165 offer on the Classic.

I've got my eye on an 18 month old second hand model being sold for £100.

What sort of things should I be concerned about if considering a second hand machine? I'm worried about limescale and whether it's badly looked after in other ways...

Thanks again


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Good price if it works ok and delivery isn't too much. I'd be looking for any indication that it hasn't been maintained sufficiently and is being sold because of scale build-up... or that the pump is bust because it has been run dry. On ebay (if that's where it is) you can sometimes get a feel for whether the seller has cared for the machine. Unless the seller is in Scotland where scaling is not an issue, it should have been regularly descaled.

Make sure you are covered (paypal) if parcelforce damage it en route to you ... happened to me recently.


----------

